# الخطوه الاولي في تصميم طائره



## ايجيبت (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الخطوه الاولي في تصميم الطائرات هي اختيار مجموعه من الطائرات قريبه نسبيا من المهمه المراد تصنيع الطائره لها ثم بعد ذلك عمل ماتشينج بين الطائرات واستبعاد الطائرات الشاذه
الخطوه الاولي متوفره في هذا البرنامج ارجو التعليق علي البرنامج

http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentral/fileexchange/20961


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الماتشينغ الذي تتكلم عنه فصلنا ضوابطه في موضوع 
نقاش علمي حول بناء طائرة باشراف المهندس شيراد الجزائر الصفحة 8 و 9
أما الرابط فهو يحتوي معلومات إشهارية عي طائرات من صنف ميكرو يو آي في micro UAV و لا يمكن إستعمال المعلومات إلا في حالة واحدة إذا أردنا تثميم طائرة من هذا الصنف
بارك الله فيك على المعلومات أخي


----------



## ايجيبت (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*عفوا اخي*

عفوا اخي
ولكن من الواضح انك لم تتصفح البرنامج جيدا لان البرنامج يحتوي علي ثلاث اختيارات اما ميكرو او ميني او تبدا من البدايه بمعلومات لديك اما بالنسبه للماتشينج فكلمه ماتشينج تعني مطابقه لمواصفات معينه وليس لها معني محدد في علم الطيران او غيره
شكرا لاهتمامك بالرد علي الموضوع


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
آسف لعلي تسرعت قليلا في الرد على مشاركتك القيمة . . . 
لي بعض المقارنات لطائرات من دون طيار سأرفقها بإذن الله
بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## tariqsamer (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور بس ممكن تشرح كيف نعمل debageللبرنامج يعني كيف منشغلو


----------



## ايجيبت (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*طريقه التشغيل*

يوجد ضمن الملفات ملف mav.m هذا هو الملف الاصلي يمكن تشغيله من داخل برنامج الماتلاب وبعد لك يوجد ثلاث اختيارات اما ميكرو او ميني او مشروع جديد للتجربه يمكن الضغط علي ميني ثم الضغط علي زر table pf properties بعد ذلك يتم اختيار اثنيين من المتغيرات المراد الرسم والماتشينج يبنهم وبعد ذلك الضغط علي plotللرسم وبعد ذلك الضغط علي remove pointواختيار الطائره الشاذه ثم الضغط علي updateثم report في النهايه 

ارجو التعليق علي البرنامج من حيث سهوله اوصعوبه التعامل واي تعليقات اخري مقبوله طبعا


----------



## جاسر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

يتعذر علي تجربته حالياً, لا أستخدم الماتلاب لعلي أثبته

وفقك الله وفتح عليك


----------



## zibara (22 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع بالفعل و يسلمو على الطرح
ارجوا من الاخوة المناقشة الجدية حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة بشكل اكبر من البرنامج
تحياتي


----------



## syamand (23 نوفمبر 2008)

dthanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ادور (24 نوفمبر 2008)

اول خطور بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم .
الثانية : هي المثابرة علي ذالك .
الثالثة : هي التصميم باليد والحاسوب الاهم .
الرابعة : الستمرار في ذالك حيث لا تكسل في اي عمل من ذالك .
الخامسة :هي ولااهم في هذا هو ( المال ) .
والسادسة : هي التجريب وايضا هي الاهم 
واقول لكم انو كل بكمل بعضو ولكم كل النجاح والتوفيق 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## حلم السماء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني اريد تصميم شيئا انتفع به لاني حالتي الماديه في وضع حرج جدا جدا ارجو من الخبرائ المساعده انا لست مهندسا او طالبا ولكن من حبي للطائرات استطيع استوعاب تصنيع اي شي وارجو ان يكن سهلا وبسيط مثلي حتى استطيع تصمميها فعليا ارجو المساعده من الخبراء والاخوه الاحباء لاني فعلا بحاجه لمساعده


----------



## ssahir (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بدئت في تصميم طائرة صغيرة وارجو المساعده من الخبراء في كيفية عمل محرك معrotor
ومساعدة في شيراء محرك...
و هدا هو تصميم الدي احاول ان اصمم متله


----------



## ssahir (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*وارجو المساعده*

السلام عليكم 
بدئت في تصميم طائرة صغيرة وارجو المساعده من الخبراء في كيفية عمل محرك معrotor
ومساعدة في شيراء محرك...
و هدا هو تصميم الدي احاول ان اصمم متله


----------



## بدري علي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخي . هده gyrobee احدى طائرات الجايروكبتر الصغيرة اي انه لا يوجد ربط بين المحرك والمروحة الدوارة الراسية الا في بعض طائرات الجايرو التي تستخدم prerotation


----------



## ssahir (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على رد 
كيف تعمل المروحة الدوارة الراسية في هده الحالة


----------



## بدري علي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
autorotation


----------



## بدري علي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohassb (3 مارس 2011)

ارجو معرفة طريقة صنع طائره صغيره مرافقه للصور


----------



## بهاء الأرملي (2 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي ارجو تقبل ملاحظاتي : اولا الشكل خفيف الوزن وهذا جيد ولكن صورتك ليست كاملة وهل هناك مروحة بالاعلى ؟ ثانيا يجب تركيب مخفف الصدمات عند طرف كل عجلة لأن هذا الشكل يسبب بالتواء العمود عند الهبوط بقوة ثالثا انصحك بإستعمال محرك ستة اسطوانات او ثمانية افضل مثل محرك بلايز او كابريس حتى يستطيع حملك


----------



## م.ثائر الاشتري (13 فبراير 2015)

احسنت


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

أكمل أخي الموضوع جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك.......​
​


----------

